# Newby



## Vanicky (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, I’m Vanicky

Divorced since September of 2019. 
I never thought I would be here, yet here I am.
Hoping to leave so I don’t make the same mistake if there is a next time.


----------



## Vanicky (Jul 22, 2020)

Hoping to learn...good grief. Thanks autocorrect.


----------

